# Any info. On this one



## STRAIGHT UP (Aug 21, 2011)

Just got this one from an estate sale


----------



## jpromo (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks like an early 60s JC Higgins Flightliner. I think the cantilever frame was used from 60-63 on these but I'm not positive.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Aug 22, 2011)

Thats it thanks, JPROMO, Missing a few parts but thats it


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 24, 2011)

It's Murray built, and if it was a JC Higgins, the dropout will be stamped 'MOD 502' , there were also Western Flyers, Hiawathas, and many other badges that appeared on this style frame. But, most commonly seen as the JCH Flightliner, 1958-63 in it's original form. Later models were sometimes called Flightliners, but were Sears badged, and had the basic rack and 'fin' chainguard as on your bike.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Adam, What might the value on this bike might be?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 30, 2011)

These aren't very valueable without the tank. Your frame has the 'ears' on the front for one. Basically just runs into used bike prices, like $40-50 if it's rideable. Of course, this varies quite a bit across the country.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks, anyone have a tank?


----------

